# injection into iliolumbar ligament



## codegirl0422 (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to see what others would code and injection into to the "origin of the iliolumbar ligament".  The doctor has marked 20550.

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Sep 11, 2009)

or 20551 depending  on his insertion site


----------

